# close encounters of the worst kind



## mysteryscribe (Dec 3, 2006)

Just to prove that I can screw up a picture with the best of them.


----------



## bla (Dec 5, 2006)

Unidentified Photographic Artifacts?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Dec 5, 2006)

swamp gas or weather balloons


----------



## jack lumber (Dec 14, 2006)

Noooo there spirit orbs,,,whoooo


----------



## myopia (Dec 15, 2006)

i think i see the virgin mary's face in there. sell this pic on ebay.


----------



## marapets (Jan 2, 2007)

omg is see it too!!!


----------

